# Please weigh in on mold in the maple syrup question!



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

My maple syrup grew mold!

I poured it into a pot, skimmed the mold off the top, and now I'm boiling it... do you think this is a good plan, or should I just toss it?

I think I remember that this is a good plan, but I'm worried that I'm confusing maple syrup with honey.

If it wasn't so expensive I wouldn't even mess with it, but this is organic maple syrup, and quite a bit of it!


----------



## sarahinsf (Oct 16, 2007)

I had that this weekend, too! I didn't know that maple syrup would grow mold. I ended up pouring it into another container and when I did, the mold stayed in the bottle and the syrup that came out was clean. Then I used the clean part. Boiling it is probably fine. I didn't have any repercussions from eating the syrup.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah, I didn't know it would grow mold either, but now I guess I know better. Maybe I'll pay more attention to "refrigerate after opening" labels.









Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I buy maple syrup from a man who makes it locally







and he mentioned that we can do just that and it's safe to eat.









We buy it by the gallon, my mom and I and then just split it. We do refrigerate it, and haven't run into any mold issues yet <knock on wood>.

I'd totally skim off the mold, boil and use it because like you said, the good stuff is expensive!


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Good! See, I had heard about the boiling/skimming thing before, but I was second-guessing myself thinking that was for honey instead. Thanks, now I feel totally fine about it.









btw I never refrigerated it because I hate cold syrup on my waffles... I guess I'll just have to heat it whenever I'm making waffles.


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, it's fine to skim of the mold and boil it, and if you can strain it that's good too. Don't boil it for very long though or you will get sugar!

And yes, as soon as you open the container you need to refrigerate the syrup.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

My feeling on mold is that any mold in liquid items I toss. Any mold on solid items if it's minimal I cut it off and eat, if it's wide spread I toss.

I wouldn't even consider eating mable syrup that had grown mold. And this is why real maple syrup needs to refrigerated.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

While I agree in general that liquid items that have mold get tossed, the point is that maple syrup in particular can always be salvaged by skimming and boiling it. If a dude who makes maple syrup says so (when he would have more to gain business-wise by people always buying fresh maple syrup instead of salvaging it) then I believe it. It is a special property of maple syrup. I knew that, but before I put it into actual practice I wanted to verify that I was remembering correctly, and apparently I was. So, while no one is going to force you to eat maple syrup that has grown mold and was thereafter salvaged, it is safe to do so.

BTW, after I skimmed the mold out and boiled it, it looked pure as the driven snow. It tasted great, too. I'll let you know if I die anytime soon.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momileigh* 
Good! See, I had heard about the boiling/skimming thing before, but I was second-guessing myself thinking that was for honey instead. Thanks, now I feel totally fine about it.









btw I never refrigerated it because I hate cold syrup on my waffles... I guess I'll just have to heat it whenever I'm making waffles.

Yeah, we have to warm syrup for waffles/pancakes now. I actually do it in the microwave







: but I'll stop that as soon as I can find a wee little stainless steel or cast iron w/enamel on the exterior pan for warming syrup on the stove.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Well it's not some special property of maple syrup that it can be boiled and used. Technically you can do that with any liquid. I personally wouldn't do it. It's not THAT expensive. I only buy organic too and I'm more concerned with getting sick than the money.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.com-site.com/cedarvale/facts23.html

Read the last fact on the page.

Then find a company that makes another edible liquid who publishes a similar "fact" on their website.

It IS a special property of maple syrup. It is just one you were ignorant of.

ETA: http://www.eplersmaplesyrup.com/facts/mold.shtml


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I prefer caution when it comes to food. I'm the same person that refuses to eat food brought home from a camping trip because it's been in the ice chest for a week and not stored at an adequately cold temp.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma* 
Yeah, we have to warm syrup for waffles/pancakes now. I actually do it in the microwave







: but I'll stop that as soon as I can find a wee little stainless steel or cast iron w/enamel on the exterior pan for warming syrup on the stove.









Yes, I bought a little stainless pot - it is the size of a 1cup measuring up but has a plastic handle - just for heating my maple syrup and for melting butter on the stove top. I realized those were the only 2 things I was still using my microwave for (okay, not true - I do heat water in there sometimes), and this is a great alternative!

I found out the hard way about maple syrup too. I left mine in the cupboard a few years ago, not realizing it needed to be refrigerated and it developed mold







I tossed it, but there wasn't much left and I had never even heard of skimming. Now I just keep it chilled and heat a little as needed.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis33* 
Yes, I bought a little stainless pot - it is the size of a 1cup measuring up but has a plastic handle - just for heating my maple syrup and for melting butter on the stove top. I realized those were the only 2 things I was still using my microwave for (okay, not true - I do heat water in there sometimes), and this is a great alternative!

That's what my mom has, it's the cutest little teeny 1 cup size saucpan.







I have never seen one at a store but found some online so I might just buy one that way.

We only use the microwave for warming syrup and softening butter in cases where I forget to get a stick out. A tiny saucepan for the syrup and a butter bell for the butter would get us away from using the microwave.


----------

